

Show HN: Never Miss a Comic Book Again – Longboxed - bueno
http://www.longboxed.com

======
ASquare
I'd really like to be able to see the options and create pull lists etc before
signing up. Right now I have no way of judging how good/bad the service is
without signing up - and I don't feel comfortable giving up my email id
without having a sense of that value first.

Also, allowing me to interact with the service prior to signing up would lead
to me investing some time/effort which would go to waste if I didn't save it
all by signing up.

Hope that helps.

~~~
bueno
Thank you! This is a great idea.

------
bueno
Developer here - this is my first public facing project. I pulled this
together after work over the past few months.

I'd love to get any and all feedback. Longboxed is developed using the Flask
python framework and is being served up on Heroku.

